# Help! Can I hand wash a polyester prom dress?



## KentuckyDoulaMama (Mar 11, 2004)

I put this here because I need advice quickly and there is the most traffic here.

My exdh didnt get my dd's prom dress cleaned from the prom she went to last weekend. Dd is going to another prom tonight.
I just found out her dress isnt cleaned. I have to have her dress to her by 4pm and its got some dirty spots on it, like maybe from brushing up against car dirt.

Its very plain, no sequins or anything like that, just plain polyester satin like material with a rhinestone brooch type thing. I'm thinking I could hand wash it in the tub and hang it.

It does say dry clean only, but dont they all?







100% polyester.
What about throwing it in the dryer with that Dryel (sp?) stuff?

Sheesh, its 9:45 am and she needs it by 4pm.

Darned exdh


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

It would probably leave water marks, and might wrinkle, too. Can you test an inside seam allowance to see how it reacts to water? The Dryel stuff does come with a stain remover, so that might work.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

You can even _machine wash_. Gentle cycle, zip up first. I think you might need to iron it dry, or set it in the sun to dry if fading is not an issue.

(I got this tip from a lady that was in the wedding industry, I saw 4 polyester dresses that she washed, and they were all fine, except for some sequin snags.)


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

I wouldn't risk ruining it. In my town, there are hour dry cleaners. Get out the phone book and call around!


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes it will probably be OK but what will you do if it's not? I'd take the pp's advice about trying to find a one hour cleaners. Or if you have a regular cleaner you use go in and see if they can just spot steam-clean the smudges. Often times that's enough and they can do it while you wait.


----------



## KentuckyDoulaMama (Mar 11, 2004)

well, no one hour service places near.
Was told by three I called I would have to sign a release absolving them from responsibility if they did clean it because most likely the dry cleaning solvents would ruin the rhinestone brooch thingy.

great. let me say again.....darned exdh.....







:

The spot are not THAT noticable but they are there. You have to kind of look for them but they are showing up looking like a muddy blueish color on a dark pink/coral color dress. Plus its wrinkly.

Wish I could take a baby wipe to the spots and stick it in a steamy bathroom.

Do, now given this info, what would you do? Just steam it out because of the wrinkles and leave the spots?
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR................................... ........

(my brain is a little rattled here......was just a first responder to an accident right outside my front door involving two little ones and a woman really dazed and in shock from the airbag....)


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Cut the rhinestones off, dry clean, then sew it back on?


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SleeplessMommy* 
Cut the rhinestones off, dry clean, then sew it back on?

Yeah, or leave it off?

Or replace it with another piece of jewerly, maybe costume?


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

I would try spot cleaning the dirt with a damp cloth and then steam it for wrinkles.

I've never used Dryel, but it's supposed to be safe for dryclean only things. Maybe wipe of the dirt with a damp cloth and then dryel it to freshen it up?


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

I'd spot clean with a damp cloth.


----------

